# Figueira da Foz



## yotor (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm a retired English male, spent most of my life in Australia and have been living in Coimbra for the last year. I am thinking about moving to Figueira da Foz and wondered if there are any expats living there who may be willing to chat over a coffee to give me the lowdown on the town & area. It's only a 1 hr train ride from Coimbra so I could come down pretty much anytime. Thanks


----------

